
World’s largest dorm-style ‘co-living’ apartment building coming to San Jose - mudil
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/11/04/worlds-largest-dorm-style-co-living-apartment-building-coming-to-san-jose/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Has anyone hear explored living in such a building?

